# DIY: A6 C5 wiper linkage re-set into the home position



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

*DIY: A6 C5 wiper motor and linkage re-set into the home position*

Decided to remove wiper motor with linkage and re-grease all joints and shafts. All went well and after reassembling my wipers would start as soon as i turn on the ignition, then would do like 5-7 cycles and stop at some random point. After several attempts it will stop in home position. It won't do only one cycle as it used to, but instead would go for 5-7 cycles and stop randomly somewhere. During my initial removal I rotated wiper motor to ease my removal, that's when I messed up the position of the home-position sliding contact. So what needs to happen is:
1) Remove your wiper assembly

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2) Remove motor worm-gear cover on the back of the motor, held by 6 T20 torx screws
3) On the other side of the cover you'll find your sliding contact that rotates and cuts-off power to the motor

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









4) Set your sliding contact as shown in the picture, note that the single leg is on the island
5) At this point your wiper linkage should be set to default position, when its extended all the way to the passenger side and lines up with the motor shaft arm, you should not see motor shaft bolt and arm if looking from top. Also both wiper linkages will be in one line. See this picture

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









6) Now try your wipers without wiper arms on to check functionality 
7) Put wiper arms to the shafts and enjoy your re-set wiper assembly

I bet it will be the same for 95% other VAG cars


----------

